# CorelDraw X3 - CutStudio AI Plug-in for Windows



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

For all of you AI/CutStudio users, there is a new CutStudio AI plug-in for Windows, dated 10/19/2007, posted on the Roland DGA. 

Roland DGA Corp. - Support - Technical Support and Services for Roland Products

From a technical aspect, I'm not sure if it's actually v1.20 as indicated in the download title or 1.21 as indicated in the description. But from an emotional viewpoint, as long as it works, who cares. 

~Maxine


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting this Maxine!


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

